# David Druet



## garry king (Oct 16, 2012)

Would anyone know the where abouts of David Druet Originally shipped out UK then NZ where he sat his mates ticket 1963. He then used his ticket on the Australian coast. Lost contact in 1965. Please contact Garry King .


----------

